# Maybe I am crazy!



## caligirl1282 (Mar 27, 2009)

Now that the colonscopy and endoscopy are done I still cant accept nothings wrong. A huge part of this is that I have what supposedly is an external hemroid. It itches, is painful and scares me to death. I have convinced myself I have anal cancer. Does anyone else find themselvses in this kind of tail spin thinking?!?!I feel like Im losing my mind!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Catastrophic thinking is a real common feature in anxiety and depression, depending on which emotional tail spin it puts you in. If you can't control that on your own you need to get some help. Some people can do it mostly on their own with one of the self-help cognitive behavioral workbooks, but if that isn't enough seeing a therapist who knows how to pick out what techniques should work best for you or some medication to get you over the hump so you can get control on your own is probably worth seeking.


----------



## jms1963 (Feb 23, 2007)

Caligirl -I know exactly how you feel. I've been there soooo many times. I have suffered with anxiety for most of my life and obsess over every little ache and pain. Right now I have some weird rash and am convinced its some unthinkable thing I picked up while visiting a friend in the hospital ....It's hard not to worry with all the info that is thrown at us on TV, the internet, etc. I'm not as bad as I used to be and with the help of therapy and meds have learned to process my crazy thoughts. An occasional glass of wine doesn't hurt either. I have also found that exercise helps - I do yoga and meditation and some low impact cardio.Hoping you find some peace.Take Care,Jodie


----------



## FindYourBalanceHealth (Mar 15, 2009)

I'd feel like i was crazy too if i went through that kind of testing and suffering to be told nothing is wrong. "Nothing is wrong" is an answer people get all the time when something is, in fact, quite wrong!


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2009)

i wouldn't be fretting about anal cancer - does such a thing even exist? however, what concerns me more is your unhealthy obsessing about your health. this needs addressing urgently - i have been just where you are now, convinced that i had bowel cancer - you need to vanish these obsessive thoughts or you could end up in a real mess mental-health wise - i'm not trying to scare you - just i've been driven down a spiral of clinical depression as a result of all of this. try and keep busy, exercise regularly and stay away from sensationalist sites on the internet - if you can't do this alone - get some professional help and quickly.sue


----------

